# spaghetti in mylar bags



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

I got my hands on some 300g packets of spaghetti and want to store them long term in mylar bags.

Should i remove them from it's original packaging before i put them in mylar bags with the O2 obsorbers?

cheers

BNM


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

*shrugs* I put mine in one gallon size mylar with O2's in one pound increments without the plastic covering. It's just easier that way to me. I can stack them or separate them into different areas for use. They fit better in my five gallon grab and go buckets I have made up. For every pound of pasta in the bucket I add two jars/cans of dehydrated spaghetti sauce or pesto sauce.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

the original factory packaging for the retail shelves contain all types of toxic chemicals .... they're in the paperboard, plastics, glues, inks, starches ect ect .... spaghetti when properly LTS stored and maintained in a perfect clime, will last 20+ years ..... the last thing you want is your food being soaked in toxic chems for years upon years .....

all food for LTS goes into the mylar bag bare butted ...


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> the original factory packaging for the retail shelves contain all types of toxic chemicals .... they're in the paperboard, plastics, glues, inks, starches ect ect .... spaghetti when properly LTS stored and maintained in a perfect clime, will last 20+ years ..... the last thing you want is your food being soaked in toxic chems for years upon years .....
> 
> all food for LTS goes into the mylar bag bare butted ...


cheers mate, butt naked it is


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 6, 2013)

I believe I'd pull it out of the original packaging prior to storing. You're storing pasta. Not cardboard.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Somebody on another forum suggested breaking the spaghetti in two before bagging; helps it fit the bag better,


----------

